# Found bird in Flemington NJ



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks calling now


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is one smart bird to wander inside a home, the bird may not have lasted long if it was that starved. Thank you for offering the bird a home for now.

It definitely needs to eat a lot and regain its weight and strength.

Hopefully you will hear from the club, it may take some time. I would not release the bird.

If owner isn't located, you can post in our adoption section, to find the bird a home..

Here is the club it belongs to, have you called the phne number?:

North West Jersey
Tim Kasharian
p.o. box 335, NJ 07880
908-625-2183*


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks, I will call that number.


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

shoot..somehow deleted my post...but happy to say I just spoke to the owner and he will come pick the bird up thanks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for the update, I appreciate all your help in taking care of this needy bird.*


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

So I spoke with the owner and he has both my cell and house phone number. He said he would call me back about picking up the bird...but I have not heard back from him. My kids want to keep the bird..I have no problem keeping him/her. It seems healthy.. eating drinking and pooping!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I missed this when you first posted. Is it a homing pigeon? It is a shame that some of the homer people don't care about birds that are lost and don't even take the courtesy to pick the bird up when someone takes the time to care for it and contact. May not be the case here, maybe just circumstance. In any case, if you do end up keeping it........and they are wonderful to have around, you can get plenty of information and help here. I don't have homers, but I do have fancy pigeons, not too far from you in Bridgewater area. The bird is eating and drinking ok?


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

Woodnative said:


> I missed this when you first posted. Is it a homing pigeon? It is a some of the homer people don't care about birds that are lost and don't even take the courtesy to pick the bird up when someone takes the time to care for it and contact. May not be the case here, maybe just circumstance. In any case, if you do end up keeping it........and they are wonderful to have around, you can get plenty of information and help here. I don't have homers, but I do have fancy pigeons, not too far from you in Bridgewater area. The bird is eating and drinking ok?


Sorry, I had deleted my first post by accident. The story is.. This bird found his way into my friends home last Wednesday in Flemington area. I live in Metuchen and was up in the Flemington area and my friend asked if I would take this pigeon because I have had 2 other lost pigeons that I took care of and found the owner. I did.. After the help here I found the owner who is in the Washington area. The poor bird is very skinny. His breast bone is a really showing. So I do not feel I can release him and hope he finds his way back home. ( the last bird I found.. The man who picked him up for his friend was so nice and explained to me how to tell if the are thin.... This one is so thin... I didn't need an explanation) He/she (can you tell??) is a beautiful bird and seems healthy. Is eating drinking and pooping!! It has a orange IF band one one leg and a blue band on the other. As I said... We will keep it of the owner truly doesn't want him back. I do feel I did my part and not sure if I should contact him again?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, you did your part and am glad you have decided to keep the bird if owner doesn't respond.

The bird will regain its strength a when it gains back all the weight lost, just make sure it is allowed to eat freely and keep us updated on weight gain, how much the bird is pooping, and any symptoms the bird may have.

Thank you.*


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Good for you! They are a joy to have around if you end up keeping him/her. We can help you with getting a good set up.....you will probably be a converted pigeon fancier.....very rewarding! Probably could take a very good guess at gender with a good picture but you will tell soon enough by behavior. BTW I work right by you/ Metuchen on Woodbridge Ave and I am often at the Metuchen Y at lunchtime. I would not release him/her without knowing more about the owner. Even if he/she went home, they may cull for not coming home initially.

BTW if the owner does not want it and for some reason you can not keep it there is a racing pigeon group in Bound Brook and/or the forum here can help you find a new home. I myself keep frillbacks (fancy pigeons with curly feathers)...my daughter and I thoroughly enjoy the hobby. There are some shows coming up this fall.......fun to go to and see all kinds of unusual breeds. They also have supplies (and birds) for sale at the shows.


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

Great!! my daughter shows dogs.. I would love to go to a pigeon show. Let me know where they are. Also sending you a private message


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*shows*

Here is a list of some of the shows next month

Usually they start around 9am to noon. 

Check this link for additional listings 

http://www.npausa.com/show_calendar/show_calendar_2014.html


September 6, 2014-Pennsylvania

Moyer & Son, Inc. 
113 E. Reliance Rd. 
P.O. Box 64198 
Souderton, PA 18964-0198 

September 20, 2014 - New Jersey 
The Bayshore Variety Pigeon Cub will hold its young bird show and swap and sell meet. It will be held at the 4H center 645 Cranbury Rd East Brunswick NJ 08816. Entry forms will be mailed or you can get them from our website. Kitchen will be open. There will be feed and supplies by Nelson Garcia. Contact Jerry Miraglia 732 462 3379 or [email protected] or Nelson Garcia 732 995 5278. www.bayshorepigeonclub.com 


September 27th 2014 - New Jersey 
All Breed Pigeon Club will hold its Young Bird Show at the New Egypt Agway, 14 Jacobstown Rd. New Egypt, New Jersey 08533. Doors open at 8:00, Judging starts at 10:00am. For show information, or to have an entry mailed to you, please contact Francis Stidfole at [email protected], or phone 609-217-7805.


----------



## kacaju (Aug 22, 2014)

Skyeking.....quick update since you have been so helpful...I have spend a lot of time talking with Woodnative (thanks again for all your help!!)...and we have a nice set up for our new bird AND we adopted another pigeon that flew into a local mans coop around here (and that owner didn't claim it)...so now I am the proud owner of 2 pigeons!!!


----------

